# toolbar items missing?



## kbfoot (May 18, 2012)

I'm browsing Victoria's LR4 FAQ book(page 151).  Her illustration graphic of what's supposed to be in the toolbar at the bottom of the Library and Develop module screens doesn't match what I've got....some tools are missing from mine(see screen shots).  I haven't knowingly turned these various tools icons off in LR4, but may have long ago in LR3. Would anyone care to suggest how can I restore all the various tool icons(a/z, sort order, flags, rotation, etc) that I'm missing in LR4?  Thanks, -KB-


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 18, 2012)

Keith,

Click the little triangle pointing down at the very right of the toolbar, and check the items you want to be shown in the toolbar.

Beat


----------



## kbfoot (May 18, 2012)

Thank you, Beat.  Cheers...


----------

